
Most of the mind can’t tell fact from fiction (2019) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-most-of-the-mind-cant-tell-fact-from-fiction
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20976567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20976567)

The cutoff for reposts is a year or so:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
dependenttypes
Apologies for the offtopic but could you check
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23233908)
? I thought that you had notifications enabled for when someone mentions you
but I guess I was wrong.

~~~
dang
It would be a good idea to read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
They specifically ask not to post like this to ask us something, but to email
hn@ycombinator.com instead. That's not only because it's off topic, but also
because it's the only way to be sure (modulo the vagaries of spam filters)
that we'll see the message.

(I've replied there now. Btw, I appreciate your watching out for a fellow
user.)

